# Italian Open 2015 - December 5th-7th 2015



## MatteoColombo (Oct 27, 2015)

Hello everyone,

The Italian Open 2015 will be held on December 5th-7th, in Milan.
It's the first three day competition in Italy since 2011, furthermore we'll have all the WCA events. 
The main events will be held on Saturday and Sunday, while the others on Monday.
Competition on Monday may sound strange, but Tuesday the 8th it is holiday in Italy so on Monday most of us will be home.

Click here for schedule and details.

Feel free to join us if you want, even if you plan to compete only in the weekend, it is a great period to visit Milan.


----------



## FaLoL (Oct 27, 2015)

MatteoColombo said:


> Competition on Monday may sound strange, but Tuesday the 8th it is holiday in Italy so on Monday most of us will be home.



ooh, okey, already wondered, why Monday and not Friday as the 3rd day. 
To bad thats not true for Switzerland as well... 
But I definitly plan on going Saturday and Sunday.


----------

